# Rocket Epica - Lever machine from Rocket Espresso



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Check this out...









Information (including the picture above) available from:

https://30.coffee/rocket-espresso-epica-premium-domestic-espresso-machine

Looks like a lever version of the Rocket R Nine One?


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)

🤜🤩


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

More news...


----------



## RocketTim (Jun 27, 2021)

We have the UK's first EPICA in stock next week. We were the first official UK Rocket dealer to place our order !

Why not book an appointment to come and see it in person at our Cotswold Showroom.

Or if you if that's not convenient for you join us on our '** ***' tour in September. We'll be showcasing the new EPICA and our custom coloured Rocket machine service at the Goodwood Revival on 17th September. Join us on the Porsche Rennsport stand. See you then.

Tim

More details of the Epica here; https://********.co.uk/


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Little spamming now.


----------

